
What’s Snapchat’s AR Endgame? - wallflower
https://artillry.co/2018/09/05/whats-snapchats-ar-endgame/
======
exogeny
Snapchat's global endgame is bankruptcy due to an unending series of terrible
product decisions. Everything else is an antecedent to that.

~~~
Apocryphon
Oh, come now. Someone might buy them first.

------
mojomark
With their spectacles (albeit failed (1)) product, I always just suspected
they were playing the long psychological game by getting consumers used to
wearing an oversize eyeglass frame with built in cameras. Then, when someone
with actual decent AR display tech is ready to integrate, they would already
have a platform generally accepted (with little privacy foul complaining) and
ready to go. While they waited maybe they could make a little $$$ with basic
non-AR pic/vid apps. It seemed like it as the anti-Glass at the time. Alas,
didn't pan out.

1\. [https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/28/why-snapchat-spectacles-
fa...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/28/why-snapchat-spectacles-failed/)

------
mslate
I don’t know you tell me

Isn’t that why people write articles? To share information? Instead of posing
questions?

~~~
fizwhiz
relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
colejohnson66
So the answer to “What’s Snapchat’s AR Endgame?” is “no”?

------
leowoo91
Can someone at artillry.co explain if artillry itself reached ramen
profitability?

